# Audio Channel switching in Headphones ?



## Power UP (Apr 13, 2008)

My Headphones a Frontech model for some reason (probably faulty) plays stereo audio but with the right and left channels switched.

I tried changing settings in the "sound & audio devices" in the control panel but i couldn't find any settings related to switching audio channels (Left & right channels.......not the number of channels).

I have updated my audio drivers to the latest version but still no use.

Changing the way in which i put on the headphones also doesn't provide good solution.
The headphones have mike in the left side which is optimal for a right hand user like myself.
The way most headphones are designed(mine included) (the padding mostly) is for mostly right handed folks, so wearing them in a different way is uncomfortable 


So can anyone please suggest *a setting or a registry hack to make a universal switch of audio channel which will affect all programs in windows which uses audio*.

I am using windows XP Sp2.

Please Help


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2008)

have u tried switching ur ears??? that is next best if possible.

What audio player are u using? some audio player have such setting.
It seems that the audio jack has wires reversed, just take it to some radio repair shop & get the jack replaced that should solve the problem.

Have you asked frontech for replacement if its under warranty they would surely replace it as its a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Power UP (Apr 13, 2008)

"Switching ears" as i said subconsciously , its on my To Do List 

I basically use winamp, i can change audio channels using plugins but the original problem is not solved.

I use various sound and video editing apps, play games etc. which heavily utilizes audio and very very few of them support changing audio channels. 

As for the headphone, its under warranty and the entire fault lies with it only. But the problem is  the shop i bought from is very far away from here. I can't repair it from a third party shop as it will void warranty.

*So what i really want is some registry hack or something similar 
*


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am not aware of any reg hack to alter the sound channel, best in this case is to get it replace under warranty, even if the shop is far off as u need a perfectly working headphone.

I bought one of frontech wala for 250/- & since then have not used much as I bought a wireless headphone soon after.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2008)

This the problem with all el-cheapo headphones. I have used techcom & frontec headphones. They both have this kindof problems.

Just pour one or two drop of coconut oil ( open the joint if required -  be very careful) into the volume knob of your headphone and rotate the knob for 20-30 times. Use the headphone after 1 or two hours.That should solve your problem. - Try this method @ your own risk.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2008)

For such a chepo headphone i wont be bothered to void the warranty, but be more concerned about getting my channels right.


----------



## Power UP (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for your replies.

I already have an [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Panasonic RP-HT223 , but since my system uses onboard audio , any good headphones with low impedance produces an audible noise even when no audio is playing. So right now i am stuck to el-cheapo headphones.

Its just that [/SIZE][/FONT]Frontech one i bought provided somewhat decent quality when compared to similarly priced Intex and Zebronics. 
Ps. Intex produces the worst sound quality.
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
So can you guys suggest a good *PCI* Sound Card less than 1k and also any good headphones that too less than 1k.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> For such a chepo headphone i wont be bothered to void the warranty, but be more concerned about getting my channels right.


All el-cheapo headphone comes with only 1 year warranty. Mine headphone showed up probs after 1 year warranty. No I had nothing to worry about warranty


----------

